# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  P2P dhe Limewire

## Reiart

Pershendetje te gjtheve.
Sic edhe e shkrova ne titull ne fillim desha te di dicka per kete lloj komunikimi, p2p dhe si shembull mora Limewire, cilat jane parimet kryesore te komunikimit, te mirat qe ka ky komunikim, dobesite, dhe gjithcka tjeter. Natyrisht edhe sugjerimet e duhura per te perdorur kete lloj komunikimi.
Shpresoj qe te jete ne interesin e shume forumisteve.
Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Nyx

Limewire eshte shkurt nje "pain in the ass".
E kisha per ca kohe ku merrja shum kenge, po ama kishte viruse sa te hanin qente. Kohet e fundit sa her e hapja Limewire do me fikte lidhjen e internetit, kshuqe e hoqa fare nga programet.

----------


## BHGod

LimeWire eshte nje nga programet me te mira e te plota per te shkarkuar kryesisht kenge, por edhe skeda te tjera. Skedat qe shkarkon nga ky rrjet shperndahen nga perdorues te tjere si ty, qe e perdorin programin ne te njejten kohe. Te mirat e tij jane shpejtesi e larte (mbase me teper ne versionin PRO), rrjeti i perdorur, qendrueshmeria dhe nje medialexues i perfshire ne program per te parashikuar kengen qe vendos te shkarkosh. Te keqijat jane viruset qe mund te marresh nese nuk je i kujdesshem (dhe nuk eshte se duhet ndonje zgjuarsi e papare, thjesht shikon permasen e skedes qe kerkon dhe nese eshte vetem disa KB atehere ka shume mundesi qe te jete virus; por antivirusin besoj se e kupton qe po te lidhesh me internetin duhet ta kesh patjeter) dhe ngadalesia ne shkarkim kur ne rrjet nuk ka shume perdorues qe shperndajne te njejten skede qe ti kerkon.
@ angel_j
Ka mundesi qe ate gje ta kete bere edhe fajruolli yt, p.sh. nese perdor ZoneAlarm, sepse do te ishte shume e çuditshme per nje program si LimeWire.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Limewire eshte shkurt nje "pain in the ass".
> E kisha per ca kohe ku merrja shum kenge, po ama kishte viruse sa te hanin qente. Kohet e fundit sa her e hapja Limewire do me fikte lidhjen e internetit, kshuqe e hoqa fare nga programet.


Administratori i rrjetit tend mund te bej te mundur mbylljen e internetit kur hap programe p2p.
Per mendimin tim menyra me e mire per shkarkim thjesht http , ftp.
P2p nuk jane te sigurta. Edhe duhet te presesh.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Programet p2p jane sa te mira aq edhe te keqia. Por per mua jane me shume te keqia se sa te mira. Bashke me ato qe te interesojne ty te maresh mund te te vijne dhe shume viruse.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Se harrova te  permend , e mire te p2p eshte kerkimi i thjesht.Nuk ka mundime neper faqe.

----------


## Reiart

> Programet p2p jane sa te mira aq edhe te keqia. Por per mua jane me shume te keqia se sa te mira. Bashke me ato qe te interesojne ty te maresh mund te te vijne dhe shume viruse.



Edhe une prandaj e hapa temen, me pak fjale po e riformuloj: SI MUND TE MBROHEMI GJATE KOMUNIKIMIT ME PROGRAME P2P TE TIPIT LIMEWIRE.
Moderatori nese e shikon te arsyeshme te nderoje edhe titullin e temes.
Ju faleminderit.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Me sa di une mund te perdoresh Firewall.

----------


## benseven11

> Edhe une prandaj e hapa temen, me pak fjale po e riformuloj: SI MUND TE MBROHEMI GJATE KOMUNIKIMIT ME PROGRAME P2P TE TIPIT LIMEWIRE.
> Moderatori nese e shikon te arsyeshme te nderoje edhe titullin e temes.
> Ju faleminderit.


Limewire ka viruse/trojane dhe mund te mbrohesh kollaj.Virusin e merr kur klikon dhe shkarkon pa pergjegjsi.Te rezultatet e shkarkimit nuk ke pse klikon ne tituj kengesh qe kane madhesi 100 kb,250 kb ,me vlera te uleta ne kb.Ato skedare fallco jane te gjitha viruse,trojane.Nje kenge shkon nga 3,5mb deri ne 12 mb(me vlere bitrate diku 320 kb/sek) cilesi shume e larte.Kurre mos e perdor limewire per te kerkuar dhe shkarkuar krak,celsa programesh(keygen) pasi 90% jane viruse/trojane.As skedare fotografike,dokumenta ne format exe,rar ne madhesi te vogla jane me rrezik.Programe exe qe supozohet te jene dhjetra mb ose 100 ra mb dhe aty e shikon emrin e programit ne madhesi 30kb,130kb pra ne vlera te vogla,jane te gjitha virusa trojane.
Firewalli ska vlere per limewire.Cfare do besh me firewall,bllokosh portin e Limewire.Po e bllokove programi s'punon,ska trafik.Shkarkimi i muzikes filmave programeve te krakuara eshte i paligjshem,pasi s'paguan gje.
Faqja me emire per te marre video dhe muzik ne menyre te ligjshme eshte faqja e Yahoose eshte 72$ ne vit abonim dhe shkarkon gjithe vitin sa te duash.video dhe kenge.Ka edhe faqe servise qe ofrojne shkarkim kengesh por jane shtrenjte,Walmart 88cent/1 kenge,disa faqe te tjera te lejojne shkarkim te rregullt kengesh per 99cent(gati 1 dollar) per nje kenge,jane shtrenjte.

----------

